# Helpful Info On Drill chuck Tapers



## HMF (Oct 22, 2012)

*Copied from http://www.newmantools.com/tech/taper.htm

*

*Tips for ordering drill chuck arbors:*
Most often, a drill chuck arbor has a longer end that is either a straight shank or a male Morse Taper to fit into a drill press. The other, shorter end of the arbor is a male Jacobs taper to fit into a drill chuck. If a drill press has a non-removable male spindle, the taper is usually 33 Jacobs Taper.*JACOBS TAPERS* 
JACOBS     LARGE      SMALLTAPER#    DIAMETER   DIAMETER    LENGTH---------------------------------------  0        .25000"    .22844     .43750  1        .38400     .33341     .65625  2        .55900     .48764     .875002 short    .54880     .48764     .75000  3        .81100     .74610    1.21875  4       1.12400    1.03720    1.65625  5       1.41300    1.31611    1.87500  6        .67600     .62409    1.00000 33        .62401     .56051    1.00000---------------------------------------*MORSE TAPERS*

           LARGE      SMALLMORSE     DIAMETER   DIAMETERTAPER#      (A)        (B)       LENGTH---------------------------------------  0        .36510"    .25200     1-15/16  1        .47500     .36900     2-1/16  2        .70000     .57200     2-1/2  3        .93800     .77800     3-1/16  4       1.23100    1.02000     3-7/84-1/2     1.50000    1.26600     4-5/16  5       1.74800    1.47500     4-15/16  6       2.49400    2.11600     7  7       3.27000    2.75000     9-1/2---------------------------------------*BROWN & SHARP TAPERS
*
           LARGE      SMALL B+S      DIAMETER   DIAMETERTAPER#      (A)        (B)       LENGTH---------------------------------------  1        .23922"    .20000       15/16  2        .29968     .25000     1-3/16  3        .37525     .31250     1-1/2  4        .40233     .35000     1-1/4  5        .52315     .45000     1-3/4    6        .59961     .50000     2-3/8  7        .72537     .60000     3  8        .89873     .75000     3-9/16  9       1.06705     .90010     4 10       1.28927    1.04465     5-11/16  11       1.53176    1.24995     6-3/4 12       1.79681    1.50010     7-1/8 13       2.07310    1.75005     7-3/4 14       2.34375    2.00000     8-1/4 15       2.61458    2.25000     8-3/4---------------------------------------


----------

